# Games Day Anthology?



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

New update on BL website - Path of the Seer is up for preorder and apparently there will be a Games Day Anthology (limited to 3000 copies) available at UK Games Day in September


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes... there will. I WANT IT! But I can't because I can't go to Games Day. Damn everything.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

I wanna read the tie-in story in the eldar series by gav thorpe


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Yes... there will. I WANT IT! But I can't because I can't go to Games Day. Damn everything.


Dont they usually sell a small amount of them via the website?


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't know...could you get the BL chapbooks (2011, 2010) via website? I though you can only pick it up during the event?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

If it was a horus heresy book I'd definitely be going.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> I don't know...could you get the BL chapbooks (2011, 2010) via website? I though you can only pick it up during the event?


http://www.blacklibrary.com/Exclusive-Products/Collectors-Editions/Bloodline.html


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

So...BL started to tease about the Games Day Anthology...limited to 3000 copies and hardback!

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/I-am-dying-that-much-I-know.html

Question still remains...would we be able to order it online and have it delivered...or do we actually have to get it at GamesDay...??


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Chaosveteran said:


> So...BL started to tease about the Games Day Anthology...limited to 3000 copies and hardback!
> 
> http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/I-am-dying-that-much-I-know.html
> 
> Question still remains...would we be able to order it online and have it delivered...or do we actually have to get it at GamesDay...??


Have to go to Games Day or it would be on general release not a Games Day Anthology. It's the same as when they released The Lightning Tower and Dark King solely at Games day.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> If it was a horus heresy book I'd definitely be going.


says on the web site it is... I'll be getting me one


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok I'll see if I can get a ticket for it then


----------

